# New forum skins to choose from



## mugzy (Jul 1, 2021)

If you would like to select a different skin to view the forum please select “Style Chooser” at the bottom left. Several custom skins have been added to choose from.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jul 1, 2021)

I only see 4 mugz,
Light, Dark, Strike & Legend


----------



## flenser (Jul 1, 2021)

Strike works best for me. Only a few red on black items to challenge my bad eyes.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 2, 2021)

@mugzy   these omni skins are the dopest!! are there a bunch u can choose to add? or do a bunch cost more?


----------



## mugzy (Jul 2, 2021)

j2048b said:


> @mugzy   these omni skins are the dopest!! are there a bunch u can choose to add? or do a bunch cost more?


Those skins were custom coded by a professional. He also did the work on the current skin converting it to Xenforo. PERuss did a great job.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 2, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Those skins were custom coded by a professional. He also did the work on the current skin converting it to Xenforo. PERuss did a great job.


hell yeah sweet new look!


----------



## mugzy (Jul 14, 2021)

Bumping this.


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 30, 2021)

Strike works well for me too. Thanks Mugzy!


----------



## Send0 (Aug 6, 2021)

Ooh.. I like the Omni themes/styles! Thanks Mugzy!


----------



## tinymk (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks brother!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 6, 2021)

Am I the only one who like the Default (old school) style .. thanks for keeping that one ... !!!


----------



## Send0 (Aug 6, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Am I the only one who like the Default (old school) style .. thanks for keeping that one ... !!!


I ended up going back to UG default. Overall I think this theme is better built and formatted.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 6, 2021)

UGB Omni Strike


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 24, 2021)

Legend…🤙🤙👋


----------



## Tazz (Sep 27, 2021)

that’s awesome man


----------



## Lee11 (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Thewall (Sep 27, 2021)

Digging Omni legend.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 11, 2021)

Will give it a shot when I get on my computer. Thanks @mugzy. I use Tapatalk app a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

